# Galleon Bay Club Deedback Option



## memereDoris (Dec 16, 2011)

Galleon Bay Club - South Padre Island, TX had a special assessment this summer of $300.  We just got our maintenance bill (via email) for 2012 and it is $1650 for the maintenance fee and $1391.74 for the taxes for a total of $3041.74.

The resort had a tax debt owing that needs to be paid and the projected budget's pro-rata share has determined these amounts.  

The resort management (ICS Management) has given the owners a deedback option.  Since foreclosure is still a possibility, we exercised the option.

My statement, dated Dec.14th still has not been received in the mail.  The fees were due on Dec.16th.  Luckily I had called the management company for a different issue and the customer service rep told me of this and emailed me a copy.  I would have been late with my dues or I would not have filled out the deedback in a timely manner.

If there are any other owners out there that haven't received this letter, call ICS Management without delay.


----------



## MIDTWNBOY2 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Embezzlement*

We have owned a Timeshare at Galleon Bay Club for ten years which is managed by ICS Management.  This year we received our owners invoice which had several new charges. One particular was a Property Tax Debt for $1095.31.  This caused us to call the Cameron County tax office and found out that ICS management had not been paying the property taxes for several years. Due to this delinquent tax debt Cameron county was putting the property up for auction.  Now ICS management is trying to force owners to pay their taxes from the past years AGAIN or face foreclosure. Also they have nearly doubled the 2012 maintenance fee compared to past years.  This year our owner invoice is for $3095.31 which usually runs around $800. They are however in lieu of paying these fraudulent charges offering owners the chance to deed back their timeshare to ICS.  Our deed is paid in full and we have always paid our taxes as billed.  Now ICS management is tiring to scam owners into paying their taxes twice. They pocketed or mismanaged the money we had paid prior. This is embezzlement someone should go to jail ! Also make complaints to the BBB.


----------

